# Can You Buy Live Crayfish in Ohio For Bait????



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

????????? Just wondering, because I would like try some to catch some smallies. If you can, does anyone know what bait shops carry them?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

not sure around here but up by the big pond they sell them,very pricy!


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Big pond? I take it you mean Lake Erie.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

if dont mind gettin messy if u know of any small creeks u can find some under rocks ..i have a small creek out behind my house and i have found them in there under rocks


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

I just bought a crayfish catcher on ebay for 21 bucks. I have to go to detroit on Tuesday, so I figure I will drop it in my condo pond on Tuesday, and go check on it on Wednesday when I get back.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, 21 bucks? All you need is a bucket and your hands. Maybe a net if you don't want to get pinched.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

just goto any small creeks at night and a head lamp and a coffee can and grab them they swim backwards so you can even use a little fish net,but your not aloud to have over 100 at any time,


----------



## gapwedge (Jun 6, 2011)

In years past, I bought crayfish to take to Canada at Shines bait shop, which is located just east of downtown Cleveland close to the lake... I think E. 30th.


----------



## U-Keep-The-Sheeps! (Apr 11, 2011)

By far my favorite smallie bait, they absolutely cannot resist crays. You can find them at shops closer to the big lake. Soft shells in the 2 inch size are the best and they'll cost you about $6 a dozen. You can find regular crays for about $4.50-$4.75


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Just use a jig with a craw trailer. Easy.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Shines Bait is on E55 about a mile south of the shoreway.

In the BaitTackleTaxadermy Forum, there is a list of Ohio bait shops by city. A few phone calls and ya should be able to find a source.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

no need to buy them! catchem, its more fun anyway~ plus there is a sweet feeling when you catch something on something that you caught!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I just use a tube or jig............no need for live ones for the most part.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

John,the crabby old man at the end of the street sells them.you know who i mean...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I just use my landing net and hit the streams with waders. You will get plenty in no time.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It&#8217;s easy to say &#8220;just go catch your own&#8221;, but not everyone has access to a creek where they&#8217;re easily caught. I&#8217;m sure that&#8217;s why he&#8217;s asking if they can be bought.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I caught a dozen two days ago when i went out.We both live next to the chagrin.i will take him out and teach him the ropes.Lol!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CherokeeKid (Aug 10, 2011)

You can always go to your local Pet Store. If they sell fish, they usually sell crayfish too. There's one down the street from me that sells em for about .89 cents each. 
I've also had good luck just catching them off of shallow rocks with a tiny hook and piece of corn. Just dangle it in their faces and they usually just grab it and hold on, so you can pull em right out of the water.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

icingdeath said:


> John,the crabby old man at the end of the street sells them.you know who i mean...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I hate that guy. I try not to go in there.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Wholesale bait in Hamilton sells just about everything, included live soft craws. They are a wholesale dealer that sells bait to most of the bait shops/paylakes ect in the state. They also run a bait shop to the public, from the same building. 

https://hamiltonbait.com/PRODUCTS.html


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

If you can get access to a clean creek, a casting net works really well. Just toss it and let it settle all the way on the bottom.


----------



## grizzly (Mar 8, 2010)

Be a man, catch them yourself.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

grizzly said:


> Be a man, catch them yourself.


You are a classy guy!


----------

